# NUWA DISCOVER AMERICA 363 RSB



## bob-o (Mar 9, 2008)

NEW TO FORUMS . LOOKING AT NUWA 5TH WHEEL .ARE THEY WORTH THE PRICE THEY ASK FOR THEM? IF ANYBODY HAS ANY INFO ON HOW GOOD THEY ARE BUILT.I COULD USE THE HELP. :question:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: NUWA DISCOVER AMERICA 363 RSB

Bob, welcome to the forum! (Generally, we don't type in all CAPS unless we have trouble seeing the type.)

I've never heard of the NUWA, but someone here probably has and will comment on your post. In the mean time do a search for ALL past posts (Search is in the upper left menu bar.)


----------



## jewallac (Apr 5, 2008)

Re: NUWA DISCOVER AMERICA 363 RSB

I have had two hitchhiker's (not the discover America series though) and was very satisfied with the trailers and the service.  My husband and I fulltimed in both.  The only feature that we didn't like was the cable system for the holding tanks.  On the last trailer it was very difficult to get the handles in and out.  We also have friends who have had a hitchhiker for about 10 years and pulled it all over.  They have had no complaints.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 5, 2008)

Re: NUWA DISCOVER AMERICA 363 RSB

Hey bob-o, welcome to the forum.  We have been RVing in a NUWA HitchHiker II for 13 years and have been satisfied with it.  I would say that the Carriage, NUWA (HitchHiker/Discover), Excel, SunnyBrook, Alpenlite, Gulf Stream, Montana are all in about the same price range  and are made for 4 Season RVing (fulltime).


----------



## Wingnut90 (Apr 5, 2008)

Re: NUWA DISCOVER AMERICA 363 RSB

I stayed in a NUWA Discover America in Yuma this past winter and loved the floor plan, 33 four slide, and loved it.  The only thing that was a challenge was the bathroom floor was soft.  I had a moble tech come and look and he said that there was no signs of water damage, but after taking the heat register off, the wood for the floor was only a 1/4", a little weak for me.  But other than that, great trailer.  Happy Camping!


----------

